# how long till full grown



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

ok so how long before a pigeon is full grown i have some that seemed to fill out a bit after a year old but not too sure.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

While most can reach breeding age at 6 months. They are still growing. Mature would be the best answer. Thats six months. Some breeds will basicly grow for 3 years. Feeling out in body feather length And such


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They should be full grown by 6 months of age.
After that they can get only "fat". Like mine -LOL.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for that information, Re lee. I've been wondering about my runt babies growth for a long time and if they were going to get any bigger. They are 8 months old now and still a bit smaller than their parents. Each baby is just short of 900 grams now but their parents are in the 950-975 gram range. Do you know anything more about runts and how/if they are slower to reach full size than other pigeons? 

Thanks Relee,


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Runts as other pigeons Will grow body size for a while. At eight months They would still be under there parents in size. A good runt I beilve should go near 3 pounds. I have not been around runts much in several years. Used to be a person here that was big on ruts kept say 20 pair ten young birds thru the season. I did see several at the last show I was at. You will want breed towards a larger bird. I would suggest you go to the arizona pigeon club web site. Find standards on the side. click there find giant runts. on the standard. read down on the different point levels and perhaps print off the standard for future use. Your birds are not that far behind the parent birds for wieght as yet they will still grow.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for that info, Re lee. I don't plan on showing my birds, I really don't care how big they end up being. With that said, of course though I'd LOVE to have the babies end up REALLY big, just because I love my big Runts Also, they need to be a bit bigger if they are ever gonna take on EGGBERT 


Thanks again,


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Maybe you just need to find a runt hen bigger then EggBert.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL! I wish, Zig. I wish I could have a whole flock of runts. Actually, henny is a very large female. The largest out of about 50 hens I saw when I got her. She's a tad heavier than her mate too


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking at the standard will let you learn more about the runts. This could aid to a better breeding program on selection. You do not have to show to keep birds. But the more you know about your breed of birds the more is understood.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks again Re lee, 

I'm not really going to be breeding my birds anytime in the near future. I have the 4 birds now and that is about all I can handle. You mustn't be aware that my first pair has been completely unsuccessful in raising chicks on their own. The only reason I have young from them is because another member here, (Mary) hand reared the two chicks for me. I have seen the runt standard, but it is VERY difficult getting anymore information about runts in general. Which is why I asked about their growth because it would seem that since they are larger pigeons, they may take longer to fully develop and mature. Your information was the best I've gotten so far about their development so thanks


----------

